# 1957 JD 320 Overrun clutch



## jwdenney (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm about to have this tractor restored and completely gone through, and I'm wondering if there is a way to have an internal overrun clutch installed. I've seen several add-on, external PTO overrun clutch options that can be purchased, but I'd like to have one built in if that's possible. My reasoning is to keep the looks as original as possible, and to keep from having to shorten the implement shafts.

I'm not doing the restoration myself. I'll have all the mechanical work done by a qualified shop, so I don't mind throwing the tough jobs on them!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

There is no internal overrunning clutch available.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm thinking that if you are wanting to keep the tractor as original as possible, you may want to consider that they may have used period implements that didn't require an overrunning clutch. You may have to trade in your brush hog for a sickle bar mower.
I'm just jerking your chain.... the important thing is to be safe, and if you need to install a PTO shaft with the overrunning clutch then go ahead and do it.


----------

